# Be Quiet dark rock 3 + i7 7700k idle bei 40-60 Grad normal?



## alpha4701 (21. April 2018)

Guten Tag,
habe heute meinem Computer ein kleines Upgrade verpasst mit einem neuem Mainboard dem i7 7700k und dem Dark Rock 3 als Kühler.

Es läuft zwar alles gut aber zwischen 40 und 60 Grad im Idle bei 100% Lüfterspeed kommt mir etwas hoch vor. Unter Volllast geht er maximal auf 85 Grad hoch.

Habe die Wärmeleitpaste schon erneut aufgetragen hat aber nichts gebracht.
Kann das mit der aktuellen Temperatur(ca. 28 Grad) zu tun haben? Oder habe ich etwas falsch gemacht?

Mfg alpha


----------



## evilgrin68 (21. April 2018)

alpha4701 schrieb:


> Kann das mit der aktuellen Temperatur(ca. 28 Grad) zu tun haben?



Die Raumtemperatur spielt natürlich eine Rolle. Denn schliesslich wird mit dieser Gekühlt.

Restliche Komponenten und die Spannung der CPU bitte einmal angeben. Wenn das Board zu viel Spannung auf die CPU schickt, werden die Temps auch höher. Und der CPU Lüfter läuft bereits im Leerlauf mit maximaler Drehzahl?! Lüfteranschluss korrekt Konfiguriert? PWM Einstellung beachtet? Irgendwelche Einstellungen an den Lüfterprofilen vorgenommen? Irgendeine Software (zB Speedfan) im Einsatz? Eventuell mal ein Bild vom Aufbau einstellen.

btw... Es gibt aktuellere CPUs. Warum den technisch überholten 7700K?


----------



## DKK007 (21. April 2018)

evilgrin68 schrieb:


> btw... Es gibt aktuellere CPUs. Warum den technisch überholten 7700K?



Eventuell war schon ein passendes Board vorhanden. 

Kann natürlich sein, dass du ein schlechtes Modell erwischt hast, bei dem nur Köpfen hilft.


----------



## alpha4701 (21. April 2018)

Erst einmal danke für die schnelle Antwort 
Die CPU Spannung beträgt 1,280 Volt. Habe das AsRock z270 Killer SLI ein 640Watt Netzteil von BeQuiet, 4  120mm Gehäuselüfter und eine GTX 970 verbaut.
Habe den Lüfter auf 100% gestellt weil die CPU sehr warm wurde. Andere Programme sind nicht im Einsatz. Habe mich für den 7700k weil  ich schon ein Board für ihn hatte 
Bild vom Aufbau ist im Anhang


----------



## alpha4701 (21. April 2018)

Ja hatte schon ein Board 
Aber wird die CPU dann echt so warm?


----------



## DKK007 (21. April 2018)

Bei knapp 30°C wird natürlich auch die Hardware wärmer. 
Mein i7 liegt gerade bei 47°C mit 23,6°C Zimmertemperatur. Die R9-380X liegt bei 51°C, also über der Temperatur, wo die Lüfter anlaufen. 

Bei der Spannung kannst du mal versuchen ein stück runter zu gehen. 1,1-1,2V sollten eigentlich reichen, wenn die KabyLake CPU nicht übertaktet ist


----------



## alpha4701 (22. April 2018)

Okay versuch ich gleich mal vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2018)

Hast du oben im Deckel noch einen Lüfter drin?
Klemm den mal ab oder setzt den nach hinten.


----------



## alpha4701 (22. April 2018)

Ja habe ich. Hinten ist schon einer und daher kein Platz mehr. Meinst du das wegen dem Airflow? &#55358;&#56596; Probier ich dann mal aus


----------



## teachmeluv (22. April 2018)

Die 1.280V sind zwar unproblematisch, aber auch recht hoch. Diese Auto-Funktionen der Mainboards sind mir immer zuwider. Wenn du ein bisschen "basteln" magst, würde ich die Spannung auch verringern, um damit einige Grad raus zu holen.


----------



## alpha4701 (23. April 2018)

Hab grad glaube ich den Fehler gefunden. Der Hintere Lüfter der vorinstalliert war, war falsch herum. Also hat der die warme Luft wieder in den Pc geblasen. Ich beobachte das jetzt mal aber soweit sieht es so aus als ob das der Fehler war. Danke aber ab euch alle für eure Hilfe


----------



## DKK007 (4. Mai 2018)

Damit entsteht natürlich ein Luftstau, wodurch der Kühler keine kalte Luft bekommt.


----------

